# Lurker Joins



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome we would love to see pics of all your horses. We love pictures here. LOL


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow sounds like you have had an eventful horsey time :] Welcome to the forum as mentioned pictures are very much welcomed haha


----------



## StreakersCowgurl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello and thanks for the welcome! I did post some pics...they are where you click "horses" under my user name. Is there somewhere else I should share them? Thanks in advance for any tips!

Heidi


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELCOME!! We are glad to see you here. Hope you make some good friends.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a section called Horse Pictures were you can post them. ; ) 

ETA: I think I like Lobo the most.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have a full barn. =)

I looked at your horses on your profile. very nice horses!


you can always post pictures in your messages. if you have an online photo sharing account, you just copy and paste the link into your message. easy. =)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome!! Love your tribute to Impy... what a sweet guy..


----------



## StreakersCowgurl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you all! What a warm welcome!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas, glad you're here!


----------

